# Mass Effect 3: "From Ashes"-DLC bestätigt - zum Launch für Collector's Edition-Besitzer kostenlos



## TheKhoaNguyen (22. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: "From Ashes"-DLC bestätigt - zum Launch für Collector's Edition-Besitzer kostenlos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: "From Ashes"-DLC bestätigt - zum Launch für Collector's Edition-Besitzer kostenlos


----------



## Tirayu (22. Februar 2012)

Ist ja schon seltsam, wenn ein DLC am Releasetag erscheint.


----------



## Malifurion (22. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja ma wieder toll. Ich hab zwar die CE vorbestellt, aber ein DLC zum Release ist eine echte Frechheit. Da merkt man doch blos, wie geldgeil alle geworden sind. Bioware vielleicht nicht, sie machen gute Spiele und ME3 wird sicher super, aber EA ist ein Genickbruch für jedes Subunternehmen. Mir tut da BW echt leid, weil sie sicher nicht so machen dürfen wie sie wollen.


----------



## Sirius89 (22. Februar 2012)

Und dann fangen se an zu weinen und können nich verstehen warum Spieler sich das lieber kurz in ner Stunde umsonst auf die Platte ziehen.

Ganz ganz traurig.


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (22. Februar 2012)

Tirayu schrieb:


> Ist ja schon seltsam, wenn ein DLC am Releasetag erscheint.


 
War doch schon bei Dragon Age : Origins so
Naja
Mal schauen vielleicht gibts ja dann mit dem 3ten Dragon-Age teil wieder Mass Effect geschenkt 
War ja beim zweiten auch so


----------



## Orckilla (22. Februar 2012)

Ehrlichgesagt fühl ich mich als Käufer der normalen Fassung schon verarscht, das ich mir fürs ganze Spiel im Nachhinein noch was hinlegen muss. Wenns so wie in ME2 wär, das man den DLC auch mit der normalen Fassung erhält wärs mir ja egal. Echte Abzocke, aber leider kann ich nicht auf den 3. Teil verzichten. In Zukunft werd ich´s mir 2 mal überlegen mir Spiele von EA zu kaufen.


----------



## Hawkins (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zwar die Collectors Edition bestellt, finde es aber trotzdem etwas frech das es gleich zu Release einen DLC geben wird für den die Käufer der Normalversion zahlen müssen.

Protean Begleiter hört sich aber super an. Freu mich schon auf das Game!


----------



## Hazard (22. Februar 2012)

Warum überrascht mich das nicht? Einer der vielen Gründe warum ich mittlerweile von vornherein auf jegliche Spiele verzichte die bereits mit dem EA-Logo als Mangelware gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## DicknHals (22. Februar 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Und dann fangen se an zu weinen und können nich verstehen warum Spieler sich das lieber kurz in ner Stunde umsonst auf die Platte ziehen.
> 
> Ganz ganz traurig.



so ein schwachsinn was du von dir gibst 

@ Orckilla
warum fühlst du dich verarscht ? es steht dir ja frei auch die CE zu kaufen wenn du wert auf den DLC legst oder du musst halt noch ne weile warten und ihn extra kaufen wenn du lieber die standart version des spiels kaufst. btw gabs auch bei ME2 reichlich DLC den man im nachhinein kaufen konnte wenn man ihn den haben wollte. 

verstehe net warum schonwieder das geheule losgeht als wäre das neu das es zum game DLC´s geben wird ...


----------



## Tut_Ench (22. Februar 2012)

Tirayu schrieb:


> Ist ja schon seltsam, wenn ein DLC am Releasetag erscheint.


 
Irgendwann haben gewisse Elemente eines Spiels nunmal den Status "fertig" erreicht und das passiert in der Regel vor dme eigentlichen Release. Da hat man die Wahl, die Entwickler, die in den Bereichen tätig sind entweder rauszuwerfen, sie einem neuen Projekt zuzuteilen oder man lässt sie für das Spiel eben neue Inhalte programmieren.
In vielen Fällen lässt man die eben neue inhalte programmieren und die sind dann noch vor dem eigentlichen Release, bzw. kurz danach fertig.

Ich find es gut, jede Stunde, die ich ME3 mehr zocken kann ist ein Gewinn.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nichts gegen DLCs, es ist nur eine Frechheit, dass es wichtige oder zumindest für Spieler sehr interessante Storyelemente sind, die man sich dazukaufen muss. 
Aber da ich bereits weiß, wie der Protheaner klingt (nämlich wie ein merkwürdiger Afrikaner, Soundfiles waren in der Demo mit drin) und aussieht, kann ich dankend auf "Mistah Pro-thean Commandah" verzichten.
Hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixk9ORP-U28


----------



## Kashrlyyk (22. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri0vrJ-y2zM&feature=g-u-u&context=G250f200FUAAAAAAAAAA

Wußte gar nichts von all den zusätzlichen Programmen um ME 3 herum.


----------



## FalloutEffect (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde soetwas eine schlechte Marketingpolitik nennen. Denn wenn man den "Normalkäufer" nicht für dumm verkaufen will, sollte man diesen DLC für Käufer aller Editionen frei zur Verfügung stellen. Ich habe jetzt schon das Gefühl in gewisser Hinsicht ein "unfertiges" Produkt zu kaufen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Februar 2012)

Und lasset die Abzocke beginnen  Wie bereits bei ME2 werde ich auf sämtliche DLCs  verzichten. Einzig und allein Lair of the Shadow Broker hatte mich interessiert, aber ich bleibe meinen Prinzipien dann doch treu


----------



## DaDimi (22. Februar 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Irgendwann haben gewisse Elemente eines Spiels nunmal den Status "fertig" erreicht und das passiert in der Regel vor dme eigentlichen Release. Da hat man die Wahl, die Entwickler, die in den Bereichen tätig sind entweder rauszuwerfen, sie einem neuen Projekt zuzuteilen oder man lässt sie für das Spiel eben neue Inhalte programmieren.
> In vielen Fällen lässt man die eben neue inhalte programmieren und die sind dann noch vor dem eigentlichen Release, bzw. kurz danach fertig.
> 
> Ich find es gut, jede Stunde, die ich ME3 mehr zocken kann ist ein Gewinn.


TotalBiscuit hat dazu auf Youtube einen kleinen ~25 minütigen "Rant" hochgeladen, indem er auf Englisch genau erläutert warum diese Vorgehensweise im aktuellen Fall eben nicht akzeptabel ist. Zu finden hier: Why I think Bioware has gone too far with Mass Effect 3 - YouTube

Um es kurz zu machen:
In diesem Fall handelt es sich um Content des Spiels welcher VOR Release fertiggestellt wurde. Dieser Content beinhaltet (relativ) wichtige Spielinhalte (einen Prothean halt), nicht simple kosmetische Änderungen oder ähnliches.
Bioware verkauft (sehr wahrscheinlich nach Anfrage von EA) diesen DLC nun von Release an (wahrscheinlich für 10$/€)... doch warum?
Warum nicht wie bei ME2 machen und einfach frei zur Verfügung stellen? Ah, richtig, gibt kein Geld....

Die Dreistigkeit liegt darin, dass Entwicklungszeit des Spiels für einen DLC aufgebracht wurde, welcher bereits zum Release zur Verfügung steht, Spielinhalte beinhaltet (wie gesagt, nichts einfach kosmetisches) und dennoch Geld kostet.
Stell es dir so vor:
Wir reisen ein paar Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurück, zum Release von Mass Effect 2.
Nun kaufst du dir Mass Effect 2... nur um festzustellen, dass du z.B. Jack nicht als spielbaren Charakter hast. Sie war wie auch im normalen Fall bereits zum Release fertiggestellt und alle Questlines und alles eingebaut - aber Bioware wollte lieber das Geld haben und somit hätte dich Jack einfach mal 10€ mehr gekostet.
So in Retrospekt betrachtet reine Abzocke, wenn man die beiden Versionen vergleicht.

Selbiges Prinzip wird auch hier angewandt. Bioware hat Content zum Release des Spiels einfach aus dem normalen Spiel entfernt, um ihn teuer zu verkaufen. Natürlich ist das (leider) nichts Neues, aber dennoch eine sehr erschreckende Entwicklung in der Spielentwicklung.


Um auf die Kosmetik zurückzukommen, weil das wichtig ist:
Gegen Ende der Entwicklung eines Spiels ist speziell das Art-Team (fast) nutzlos... sie haben einfach nichts mehr zu tun. Sämtliche Art für das Spiel ist bereits fertig, es muss nur hier und da noch programmiert und bugs gefixt werden. Deswegen sind kosmetische Änderungen als Start-DLC vollkommen legitim, da für diese keine Entwicklungszeit geopfert werden musste. Gleiches gilt in vielen Fällen für Rüstungen und ähnliches, solange die Stats und Effekte bereits im Spiel vorhanden sind. Einfach den Code einer Waffe zu nehmen, deren Model zu ändern und ihr einen neuen Namen zu geben kostet beinahe keine Programmierer-Zeit.
Das Problem liegt einfach an den Zeitpunkten, zu welchen Arbeit in den DLC geflossen ist.
Wenn dies nach der Entwicklung des Spiels geschehen ist, dann ist es vollkommen nachvollziehbar, dass dieser DLC auch Geld kostet, schließlich wurde zusätzliche Entwicklungszeit in ihn gesteckt. Wenn es aber VOR Release und somit IN der Entwicklungszeit des Hauptspiels geschehen ist, dann wurde keine zusätzliche Entwicklungszeit aufgewandt, sondern Entwicklungszeit einfach umverteilt. In anderen Worten wurde weniger am Spiel getan, um mehr Zeit für etwas zu haben, was extra Geld kostet.
Das ist halt einfach Abzocke und nichts anderes.



Meh, war jetzt schon wieder zu viel, was ich geschrieben habe...
Wer Englisch kann sollte sich wie gesagt das Video von TotalBiscuit ansehen, er erläutert das sehr schön.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (22. Februar 2012)

DaDimi schrieb:


> TotalBiscuit hat dazu auf Youtube einen kleinen ~25 minütigen "Rant" hochgeladen, indem er auf Englisch genau erläutert warum diese Vorgehensweise im aktuellen Fall eben nicht akzeptabel ist. Zu finden hier: Why I think Bioware has gone too far with Mass Effect 3 - YouTube
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen:
> In diesem Fall handelt es sich um Content des Spiels welcher VOR Release fertiggestellt wurde. Dieser Content beinhaltet (relativ) wichtige Spielinhalte (einen Prothean halt), nicht simple kosmetische Änderungen oder ähnliches.
> ...




Der Typ hat verdammt nochmal recht. Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die sich das Spiel kaufen und sich die DLCs danach ziehen, weil sie nicht einsehen, nur 50 € für die halbe Story gezahlt zu haben.

Hier ist btw. ein Vergleichsbild zwischen Protheanern aus ME1 und ME3: Lowbird.com - Der lowe Bird f

sehr schön, oder?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Der Typ hat verdammt nochmal recht. Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die sich das Spiel kaufen und sich die DLCs danach ziehen, weil sie nicht einsehen, nur 50 € für die halbe Story gezahlt zu haben.
> 
> Hier ist btw. ein Vergleichsbild zwischen Protheanern aus ME1 und ME3: Lowbird.com - Der lowe Bird f
> 
> sehr schön, oder?


 Wenn du die ME2 Geschichte richtig verfolgt hast, weisst du aber auch, dass die ganzen Viecher die du im Reaperschiff am Ende abgeballert hast unsprünglich Protheans waren. Und die sahen genau so aus 

Zu dem DLC Problem: Es ist ne richtige Schweinerei. Leider macht das immer weiter Schule, zu letzt ganz offensichtlich bei Batman Arkhamy City mit dem Catwoman DLC auf den Konsolen. Oder bei Mafia 2 und Joe's Adventures - wobei sich Take 2 da immerhin einen Anstandsmonat Zeit genommen hat bis zum Release.
Und das ist der springende Punkt: Ich glaube solche Entscheidungen, gerade wenns ums Geld geht, trifft der Publisher. Der hat doch die Verfügungsgewalt über Marketing und Verkaufsstrategie, nicht das Studio. Das Studio hat vllt. Mitspracherechte, aber grundsätzlich liegt sowas beim Vertrieb. Sprich die eigentlichen Bösewichter würde ich bei EA suchen, und nicht bei Bioware. Bei Activision und EA ist es leider inzwischen ganz normal, dass schon zu Release DLCs angeboten werden. Bei BF3 war ja auch Back to Karkand wenige Tage nach erscheinen zum DL da. Und in dem Fall zwar für viele Kostenlos, aber eben nur für die PC Spieler mit "Special Edition" - was diejenigen mit digitalem Download z.B. oft schon mal ausschloss, ebenso wie viele Konsolenspieler. Sicherlich auch nicht auf dem Mist des Studios gewachsen.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (22. Februar 2012)

Erst einmal: Ich lese hier immer die Beiträge über die Mass Effect 3 News und sehe immer nur Leute die sich über das Spiel beschweren oder einfach zur verurteilen, obwohl es garnicht gespielt wurde bzw. erschienen ist.

Ich denke das DLC ist schon seit langer Zeit fertig. Warum sie es allerdings nicht sofort in das Spiel eingebaut haben ?
GANZ EINFACH : Die Personen, die die Collectors Edition gekauft haben erhalten das DLC kostenlos. Nicht so aber die, die sich die Standartversion geholt haben.
Bioware versucht den CE Besitzern ein wenig mehr anzubieten als anderen, auch wenn es nur 10 Euro sind.Die Standartversion Besitzer können es sich dann nachträglich holen.
Und mal ganz ehrlich an ALLE, die zu arm sind um sich für 10 EUR
was zu holen : Hört auf mit diesem kindischen Rumheulen und Meckern !!!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Februar 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Erst einmal: Ich lese hier immer die Beiträge über die Mass Effect 3 News und sehe immer nur Leute die sich über das Spiel beschweren oder einfach zur verurteilen, obwohl es garnicht gespielt wurde bzw. erschienen ist.
> 
> Ich denke das DLC ist schon seit langer Zeit fertig. Warum sie es allerdings nicht sofort in das Spiel eingebaut haben ?
> GANZ EINFACH : Die Personen, die die Collectors Edition gekauft haben erhalten das DLC kostenlos. Nicht so aber die, die sich die Standartversion geholt haben.
> ...


 
Selbst wenn, die CE kostet schon so zwischen 70 und 80 Euro und ist beinahe ausverkauft. Zu dem holt sich niemand die Collector's Edition wegen nem DLC sondern weil man halt *Sammler* ist. Ich hab mir meine wegen der Lithografie und dem Comic bestellt 

Es geht auch eher drum, dass Spielinhalte, die definitiv ins Hauptspiel gehören von vornherein rausgeschnitten werden, um dann zu Release noch mal extra zu kassieren. Das ist schon furchtbar frech und unverschämt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (22. Februar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn du die ME2 Geschichte richtig verfolgt hast, weisst du aber auch, dass die ganzen Viecher die du im Reaperschiff am Ende abgeballert hast unsprünglich Protheans waren. Und die sahen genau so aus


 
Die Kollektoren sind mutierte Protheaner. Irgendwer, ich glaub Mordin oder Tali, sagt in ME2, dass sie vorher wahrscheinlich ganz anders ausgesehen haben. Im Artbook steht ebenfalls, dass der Protheaner nie wirklich zum Collector wurde sondern den Genozid (irgendwie) überlebt hat:

(spoilergefahr): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Februar 2012)

Da können sie ja gleich eine Pressemitteilung rausbringen mit:

"Lassen Sie bloß die Finger vom Kauf dieses Spiel. Demnächst gibt es eine komplette Version bei ihrer Warez-Börse unter www.eaundbiowaresinddoofundschneidenspielinhalterausfürextrageld.com"


----------



## hifumi (23. Februar 2012)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Völlig übergeschnappt.
Hauptsache den DLC verkaufen, selbst wenn es noch so verrückt wird.
Wenn das so weiter geht wird man in ein paar Jahren ohne 10€ DLC wahrscheinlich nichtmal mehr übers Tutorial hinaus kommen. Der Zündschlüssel für die Normandy ist dann nämlich auch ein DLC Item, und ohne den bleibt man halt im Hangar, fertig aus!

Übrigens, in dem verlinkten Video ist ja Gameplay von der Demo zu sehn, und da heißt es doch tatsächlich wenn man an einem Vorsprung ankommt "Keep walking forward to drop down" ... LOL! Ach nein, wirklich? Jetzt muss man den Spielern schon explizit sagen, dass hier mal keine unsichtbare Wand ist. Völlig hirnverbrannt.

Oh man wo kommen wir nur hin, irgendwie ist das alles langsam echt nicht mehr meine Welt.


----------



## Tut_Ench (23. Februar 2012)

DaDimi schrieb:


> Selbiges Prinzip wird auch hier angewandt. Bioware hat Content zum Release des Spiels einfach aus dem normalen Spiel entfernt, um ihn teuer zu verkaufen. Natürlich ist das (leider) nichts Neues, aber dennoch eine sehr erschreckende Entwicklung in der Spielentwicklung.


Und das ist leider nur reine Spekulation. Die Community nimmt sehr gerne an, dass der Entwickler Inhalte aus dem normalen Game entfernt hat, um  sie separat zu verkaufen, weil ihnen das so besser passt und sie mosern können. Einen Beweis dafür, dass es Inhalt des eigntlichen Spiels waren, die nachträglich entfernt wurde haben sie jedoch nicht.
Ich sehe den DLC hier nicht wie Jack, sondern eher, wie diesen durchgeknallten Kopfgeldjäger aus ME2, der war auch nicht bestandteil des eigentlichen Spiels und wurde als DLC direkt zum Release zur Verfügung gestellt.



DaDimi schrieb:


> Um auf die Kosmetik zurückzukommen, weil das wichtig ist:
> Gegen Ende der Entwicklung eines Spiels ist speziell das Art-Team (fast) nutzlos... sie haben einfach nichts mehr zu tun. Sämtliche Art für das Spiel ist bereits fertig, es muss nur hier und da noch programmiert und bugs gefixt werden. Deswegen sind kosmetische Änderungen als Start-DLC vollkommen legitim, da für diese keine Entwicklungszeit geopfert werden musste. Gleiches gilt in vielen Fällen für Rüstungen und ähnliches, solange die Stats und Effekte bereits im Spiel vorhanden sind. Einfach den Code einer Waffe zu nehmen, deren Model zu ändern und ihr einen neuen Namen zu geben kostet beinahe keine Programmierer-Zeit.
> Das Problem liegt einfach an den Zeitpunkten, zu welchen Arbeit in den DLC geflossen ist.
> Wenn dies nach der Entwicklung des Spiels geschehen ist, dann ist es vollkommen nachvollziehbar, dass dieser DLC auch Geld kostet, schließlich wurde zusätzliche Entwicklungszeit in ihn gesteckt. Wenn es aber VOR Release und somit IN der Entwicklungszeit des Hauptspiels geschehen ist, dann wurde keine zusätzliche Entwicklungszeit aufgewandt, sondern Entwicklungszeit einfach umverteilt. In anderen Worten wurde weniger am Spiel getan, um mehr Zeit für etwas zu haben, was extra Geld kostet.
> Das ist halt einfach Abzocke und nichts anderes.


In der Regel gehen die Spiele 4 Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Release ins Presswerk, spätestens ab diesem Punkt wird nurnoch Bugfixing für die ersten Patches gemacht. Nicht nur das Art Team hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt nix zu tun, sondenr auch die Voice-Actor, Level-Designer, ein Großteil der Coder, die Animatoren und was weiß ich nicht noch. Ca. 80% dieser Leute stellen auch nicht erst 4 Wochen vor Release ihre Arbeit ein, denn die Models, Animationen, Sounds und Level sind ja schon sehr viel länger fertig.

Ich würde fast soweit gehen, dass ME3 schon vor Weinachten den Status "fertig" erreicht hat und ein Großteil besagter Leute für Level, Dialoge, Sounds, etc. nix zu tun hatte. Ein paar von denen werden noch fürs Bugfixing gebraucht, aber einen Großteil der Leute wird man an neuen Content gesetzt haben und da der nunmal nicht so umfangreich ist, wie ein komplettes Spiel, ist der eben zur gleichen Zeit fertig, wie das Hauptspiel.

Keiner kann mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, was genau Content des Hauptspiels ist und was nachträglich entwickelt wurde. Es kann genauso gut alles ganz anders sein.
Wer das Geld nicht ausgeben will, der soll es halt nicht tun, aber er soll auch bitte nicht rumlaufen und "BETRÜGER BETRÜGER!" schreien, denn dafür hat er keine Beweise, es sei denn er hat selber am Spiel mitgearbeitet.


----------



## Sheggo (23. Februar 2012)

EA machts, weil sie es können. ganz einfach. die werden wieder Millionen an ME3 verdienen und 98% der Leute, die sich über das EA Marketing/Firmenpolitik/Abzocke/Spionage/etc. aufregen, kaufen es trotzdem. dann seid auch so diszpliniert und kauft es NICHT...


----------



## Angeldust (23. Februar 2012)

Solange ME3 auch ohne den DLC spielbar und in sich schlüssig ist, gibts hier nix zu motzen imho.

Man kann bei jedem DLC oder Addon sagen: Ey das hätte schon ins Hauptspiel gehört... voll die Abzocke...

Mimimi EA ist böse... kack Bioware... alles blöd... die wollen Geld verdienen... früher war das anders.. blabla...

Evtl mal nur einen Zeil des evtl. vorhandenen Hirns einschalten, dann kapiert man auch dass das Unternehmen sind, die Geld verdienen müssen und nicht dazu existieren Horst aus Buxtehude nen Gefallen zu tun.

Es zwingt einen wirklich niemand irgendetwas zu kaufen wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist... klingt komisch ist aber so.... ihr müsst das echt nicht kaufen... wirklich... fragt Mama oder Papa... die erklären euch das nochmal ganz grob...

Bei jedem DLC ist es das selbe Geflenne...und es ist egal wann er erscheint. Shadowbroker hätte ins Originalspiel gehört...das ist ne Unverschämtheit etc.

Wenn es euch kein Geld wert ist dann kaufts nicht und wenn doch dann zahlt verdammt nochmal und ladet es nicht runter...


----------



## DaDimi (23. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Solange ME3 auch ohne den DLC spielbar und in sich schlüssig ist, gibts hier nix zu motzen imho.
> 
> Man kann bei jedem DLC oder Addon sagen: Ey das hätte schon ins Hauptspiel gehört... voll die Abzocke...
> 
> ...


 
Und du schreibst halt vollkommen am Punkt dieses DLCs vorbei. Weil "es ist egal wann er erscheint"... was halt einfach, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, BULLSHIT ist.
Es ist enorm wichtig WANN der DLC erscheint. Denn dies bestimmt, wann er fertiggestellt wurde und somit zu welchem Zeitpunkt an ihm gearbeitet wurde.

Das folgende ist an dich und Tut_Ench gerichtet:
Bioware hätte es machen können wie bei Zaeed - einfach zu Beginn als kostenlosen DLC für ALLE anbieten.
Hier ein weiterer Vergleich, auch wenn dieser nicht ganz ideal ist:
Das Spiel hat den Gold-Status erreicht und wurde auf die DVDs gepresst und kommt in wenigen Tagen/Wochen in den Handel.
Nun stellt der Developer fest, dass bestimmter Content aufgrund von mehreren Bugs möglicherweise gar nicht zugänglich ist.
Dies wird glücklicherweise vor Release behoben und man stellt einen Day-1-Patch zur Verfügung. Was wäre, wenn der Developer einfach sagt "kein Gold-Status, also müsst ihr bezahlen um es zu bekommen!"? Ganz einfach, die Spieler gehen auf die Barrikaden, schreiben wütende Hass-Tiraden via Twitter, etc.
Gut, so extrem ist es mit diesem DLC nicht - dennoch wird dem Spieler Content absichtlich vorenthalten, der zu Release des Spiels zur Verfügung stehen würde. Normalerweise wurde dieser Content dann kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt - in diesem Fall jedoch nicht, weil EA ihre Kunden ziemlich egal sind und nur das Geld zählt.



> Keiner kann mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, was genau Content des Hauptspiels ist und was nachträglich entwickelt wurde


In diesem Fall schon. Denn rein zufälligerweise waren die Sound-Files des Protheans bereits in der Demo - und wie jeder weiß ist die Demo eigentlich immer ein kleines Stück hinter dem eigentlichen Spiel zurück. Ggf. sind sie auf gleicher Höhe..
Das wichtige dabei ist, dass die Demo meist von einem anderen "Team" entwickelt wird, entweder direkt von anderen Entwicklern oder aber einfach von einem Unterteam oder etwas derartigem. Das heißt allerdings auch, dass diese einen entsprechenden Build des Hauptspiels bekommen und auf diesem dann die Demo aufbauen. Da das nicht der Gold-Build sein konnte, war also schon vorher klar, dass ein Prothean im Spiel sein würde. Dieser wurde aber nicht einfach so eingefügt, sondern ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (weiß natürlich nicht, wann EA den Auftrag erteilt hat) als kostenpflichtiger DLC geplant.
Belege? Nun ja, wir hätten da den Tweet vom 13.02., welcher den Gold-Status bestätigt: https://twitter.com/#!/CaseyDHudson/statuses/168934352154136576
Dazu wäre dann noch die Info, dass am 14.02. die Demo erschien. 1 Tag zwischen dem Erreichen des Gold-Status und dem Entwickeln und Release der Demo? Klaaaar....

Somit bleibe ich dabei: Der DLC ist pure Abzocke und ist ein (weiteres) Zeichen dafür, dass sich die (großen) Publisher in eine schlechte Richtung entwickeln.


----------



## iago1 (23. Februar 2012)

Es ist echt unglaublich, welcher Hass hier von Leuten gegen diejenigen, die "ihre" Spiele erschaffen, entgegen gebracht wird. Und das ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben, wie so ein Spielentwicklungsprozess abläuft. Es war seit Monaten bekannt, dass die CE eine Zusatz-Mission und -Charakter enthalten wird, Bioware hätte es auch einfach bei dieser Exklusivität belassen können. Aber stattdessen wird es auch Käufern der normalen Edition zugänglich gemacht, so dass diese darauf nicht verzichten müssen und das ist nun "Abzocke"?

Hier ist die offizielle Ankündigung aus dem Bioware Forum, die man sich vielleicht einmal durchlesen sollte, bevor man drauflospoltert.

Und hier mal ein paar Twitter-Zitate von Casey Hudson und Mike Gamble, den Produzenten von ME3:

"It takes about 3 months from "content complete" to bug-fix, certify, manufacture, and ship game discs. In that time we work on DLC. DLC has fast cert and no mfg., so if a team works very hard, they can get a DLC done in time to enjoy it with your 1st playthrough on day 1. On #ME3, content creators completed the game in January & moved onto the "From Ashes" DLC, free w/ the CE or you can buy seperately."

"A lot of people put in a lot of hard work after #MassEffect3 was in cert, when they could have been on vacation. That is all i will say.

"from ashes was developed by its own team. It was never part of me3. It's a separate product. We just pushed hard to get it done."

Also all die Hater und Ewig-Meckerer: Bitte einfach mal die Klappe halten, wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat und nicht gegen die Leute flamen die die eigenen Spiele machen. Das ist mittlerweile zu einer Art Volkssport geworden, unfassbar... Kein Spiel kommt mehr heraus ohne dass es vorab nieder gemacht wird und das meist absolut grundlos.

Hier ihre Twitter Accounts, falls sich vlt mal wer entschuldigen möchte oder sich einfach bedanken für die tollen Spiele die sie machen:
https://twitter.com/#!/CaseyDHudson
https://twitter.com/#!/GambleMike


----------



## Angeldust (23. Februar 2012)

DaDimi schrieb:


> Und du schreibst halt vollkommen am Punkt dieses DLCs vorbei. Weil "es ist egal wann er erscheint"... was halt einfach, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, BULLSHIT ist.
> Es ist enorm wichtig WANN der DLC erscheint. Denn dies bestimmt, wann er fertiggestellt wurde und somit zu welchem Zeitpunkt an ihm gearbeitet wurde.



Du würdest genauso jammern wenn er nen Monat nach Release kommen würde. Selbst bei 6 Monaten nach Release würdest du jammern wenn du das Gefühl hättest, das hätte ins Hauptspiel gehören müssen.

Es geht hier allen wieder mal prinzipiell um die bösen DLCs... und nun gibts schon wieder einen. Wegen diesen Scheinen von der CE... warum bekommen die sowas und ich nicht? Nur weil die 30% mehr zahlen sollten die nicht einfach sowas bekommen... alles unfair...

Ich bin sicher kein EA-Fan, aber dieses Feindbild was sich hier konstruiert wird ist einfach nur lächerlich. Gerade EA geht einiges an Risiko mit neuen Marken etc, da ists auch ihr Recht sicherr Einnahmen zu generieren um die Dead Spaces, Mirrors Edges etc abzufedern, die der stetig flennende EA-Basher links liegen lässt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Es ist echt unglaublich, welcher Hass hier von Leuten gegen diejenigen, die "ihre" Spiele erschaffen, entgegen gebracht wird. Und das ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben, wie so ein Spielentwicklungsprozess abläuft. Es war seit Monaten bekannt, dass die CE eine Zusatz-Mission und -Charakter enthalten wird, Bioware hätte es auch einfach bei dieser Exklusivität belassen können. Aber stattdessen wird es auch Käufern der normalen Edition zugänglich gemacht, so dass diese darauf nicht verzichten müssen und das ist nun "Abzocke"?


Hier geht es nicht um DLCs im Stil von Zaeed oder Kasumi. So etwas wäre den Leuten doch piepegal gewesen. Hier geht es darum, dass man die Hintergrundstory der Protheaner erfährt, man bringt zu Ende, was einem in ME1 auf einem Silbertablett präsentiert wurde. Es ging ja quasi nur um die Protheaner in ME1, von daher hat dieser DLC mehr Gewichtung als The Arrival oder der, wo man den Shadow Broker umnietet. Es geht nicht um DLCs ansich, sondern um den INHALT des DLCs. 



> Hier ist die offizielle Ankündigung aus dem Bioware Forum, die man sich vielleicht einmal durchlesen sollte, bevor man drauflospoltert.


Die Erklärung ist lachhaft. Sie veröffentlichen den DLC jetzt für die SE'ler, weil man die CE nirgends mehr kriegen kann, immerhin sei er ja nur für die Langzeit-Fans geplant gewesen, genau, wir glauben es alle sofort.



> Und hier mal ein paar Twitter-Zitate von Casey Hudson und Mike Gamble, den Produzenten von ME3:
> 
> "It takes about 3 months from "content complete" to bug-fix, certify, manufacture, and ship game discs. In that time we work on DLC. DLC has fast cert and no mfg., so if a team works very hard, they can get a DLC done in time to enjoy it with your 1st playthrough on day 1. On #ME3, content creators completed the game in January & moved onto the "From Ashes" DLC, free w/ the CE or you can buy seperately."
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, wer immer den Begriff Biodrone für die Bioware-Fans erfunden hat, er passt perfekt. Allein schon das mit dem Entschuldigen, holy fuck. Das nächste, was du mir erzählen willst, ist, dass Mass Effect das Star Wars der Neuzeit ist, und dass es so dermaßen glaubwürdig ist, dass man fast meinen könnte, Bioware hätte die Realtität in ein Spiel verwandelt.

Dass der DLC von einem anderen Team und so ganz ohne Ahnung des Hauptentwickler-Teams produziert worden ist, nehme ich ihm dem Herrn nicht ab. Die Protheaner-Soundfiles waren immerhin bereits in der Demo. Das war von Anfang an geplant, sowas wird nicht spontan entschieden. DLCs und deren Inhalte werden geplant, noch bevor die erste Zeile Code steht. Das wurde bereits mehrmals in diversen Interviews mit verschiedenen Entwicklern bestätigt.


----------



## DaDimi (23. Februar 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Du würdest genauso jammern wenn er nen Monat nach Release kommen würde. Selbst bei 6 Monaten nach Release würdest du jammern wenn du das Gefühl hättest, das hätte ins Hauptspiel gehören müssen.


 
Gut, dass du mich besser kennst als ich selbst.
Ach, warte, tust du nicht...
Aber immerhin kannst du dich auf vorherige Posts von mir bezüglich DLCs beziehen.
Moment... kannst du auch nicht...

Naja, wenigstens kannst du berechtigterweise annehmen, ich hätte allgemein etwas gegen alle DLCs, da ich dies hier nie zum Ausdruck gebracht habe.
Ugh, schon wieder so ein Widerspruch...
Merkst du was?
Richtig, deine Anschuldigung, ich hätte etwas gegen DLCs ist haltlos und, um ehrlich zu sein, falsch.
Ich habe mir (fast) alle Story-DLCs von ME2 gekauft gehabt, sowie ein paar zu DA. Und ich würde mir auch DLCs zu ME3 holen, wenn sie sich lohnen... weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich mir ME3 überhaupt kaufe, hat allerdings relativ wenig mit der jetzigen DLC-Affäre zu tun.

Das wichtige ist:
Ich habe NICHTS gegen DLC. Sie haben den Vorteil, dass Firmen auch nach Erscheinen des Spiels noch Content hervorbringen, so dass man auch im Nachhinein noch Neues bekommen kann.
Ich habe etwas gegen DLCs, die bereits zu Release KOSTENPFLICHTIG zur Verfügung stehen UND wichtige Spielinhalte beinhalten. (Prothean IST wichtig, mir egal wie andere darüber denken)
Es ist auch von einem Business-Standpunkt her eine extrem dämliche Entscheidung (ist ein recht wichtiger Punkt für mich), da dies zu viele Spieler dazu verleitet sich das Spiel NICHT zu kaufen. Also nicht nur den DLC, sondern gleich das ganze Spiel.
Stattdessen hätte man den DLC auch kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen können und definitiv die Anzahl an Verkäufen GESTEIGERT. Kostenloser Content-DLC ist immer super Publicity. Stell dir einfach vor sie hätten es so vermarktet: "Wurde nebenbei fertiggestellt - und wir SCHENKEN es allen Käufern!"... sowas sorgt nun mal für glückliche Spieler und somit für mehr Verkäufe.

Aber EA denkt nicht in diese Richtung... für sie zählt nun mal leider (ist offensichtlich verdammt nochmal -.-) das Geld mehr als alles andere.
Sie können auf diese Weise EVENTUELL ein wenig mehr Geld bekommen als wenn sie den DLC kostenlos angeboten hätten - indem sie davon ausgehen, dass Leute das Spiel eh kaufen, egal ob sowas kommt oder nicht - im Sinne von "Der Junkie muss sein Crack eh von mir kaufen, da kann ich ihm auch bissl was extra abknöpfen!".... funktioniert möglicherweise, ist aber absolut beschissene Publicity und sorgt für noch mehr Abneigung gegenüber dem Publisher.

Kannst ja die Comments lesen, gibt genügend Leute, die wegen solcher Aktionen beschlossen haben, keine Spiele von EA mehr zu kaufen. Und damit geht ihnen unnötig Geld verloren.


----------



## Angeldust (23. Februar 2012)

Also das Spiel ist ohne den Protheaner nicht spielbar... quasi nur die Hälfte wert.

Ich meine... das ist DER PROTHEANER... der hatte sogar schon Soundfiles in der Demo... und er wurde von DEM ENTWICKLERTEAM geschrieben... nicht das ME 3 Team... sonderm DEM TEAM...

O Mann... das Spiel ist nichts mehr wert... wie soll man nur an ME 3 Spaß haben wenn man mit diesem Wissen leben muss...


----------



## iago1 (23. Februar 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um DLCs im Stil von Zaeed oder Kasumi. So etwas wäre den Leuten doch piepegal gewesen. Hier geht es darum, dass man die Hintergrundstory der Protheaner erfährt, man bringt zu Ende, was einem in ME1 auf einem Silbertablett präsentiert wurde. Es ging ja quasi nur um die Protheaner in ME1, von daher hat dieser DLC mehr Gewichtung als The Arrival oder der, wo man den Shadow Broker umnietet. Es geht nicht um DLCs ansich, sondern um den INHALT des DLCs.



Ich dachte in ME1 gehts um die Menschen und die Citadel-Rassen, die man vor dem Untergang bewahrt, aber gut, dann warens eben die Protheaner. In Arrival hat man im Übrigen auch nur die Galaxis vor den Reapern gerettet, aber so Kleinigkeiten lassen wir mal unter den Tisch fallen...




> Die Erklärung ist lachhaft. Sie veröffentlichen den DLC jetzt für die SE'ler, weil man die CE nirgends mehr kriegen kann, immerhin sei er ja nur für die Langzeit-Fans geplant gewesen, genau, wir glauben es alle sofort.



Also die CE kriegt man aktuell noch bei Amazon.de - für alle Plattformen. In den USA zumindest noch als Digital Download. Von "nirgens mehr kriegen" kann absolut keine Rede sein. Wenigstens das hättest Du mal checken können vorher. Dass es Zusatzcontent für die CE gibt war wie gesagt seit Monaten bekannt.



> Oh Gott, wer immer den Begriff Biodrone für die Bioware-Fans erfunden hat, er passt perfekt. Allein schon das mit dem Entschuldigen, holy fuck. Das nächste, was du mir erzählen willst, ist, dass Mass Effect das Star Wars der Neuzeit ist, und dass es so dermaßen glaubwürdig ist, dass man fast meinen könnte, Bioware hätte die Realtität in ein Spiel verwandelt.



Damit disqualifizierst Du Dich und Deine Beiträge nur noch mehr, ich habe versucht sachlich zu argumentieren, Dir ist das anscheinend nicht möglich.



> Dass der DLC von einem anderen Team und so ganz ohne Ahnung des Hauptentwickler-Teams produziert worden ist, nehme ich ihm dem Herrn nicht ab. Die Protheaner-Soundfiles waren immerhin bereits in der Demo. Das war von Anfang an geplant, sowas wird nicht spontan entschieden. DLCs und deren Inhalte werden geplant, noch bevor die erste Zeile Code steht. Das wurde bereits mehrmals in diversen Interviews mit verschiedenen Entwicklern bestätigt.



Von Shadow Broker finden sich auch Dialoge im Original ME2 - ist es deswegen zeitgleich entstanden? Weißt Du, wie die Entwicklung bei Bioware war? Nein, also bitte hör auf irgendwelche Vermutungen und Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen. Dass es ein eigenes Team war heißt doch nicht, dass es ein neues war, er schreibt doch selbst, dass die Content Creators der Hauptstory ab Januar praktisch "frei" waren und dann aus denen (Gott bewahre, es haben vlt. tatsächlich welche die Frechheit besessen Urlaub zu machen und waren da nicht mehr dabei!) ein Team zusammengestellt wurde, um den DLC zu finalisieren. Zumal es von einem simplen Soundfile und der Ankündigung zu einem fertigen DLC bzw. Produkt ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist.


----------



## DicknHals (23. Februar 2012)

es ist schlimm wie echt zu jedem neuen spiel das geweine losgeht ... wegen jeden scheiss und sei es noch so unwichtig wird geheult, gemotzt, werden schandvideos bei youtube veröffentlicht, wird zum boykott aufgerufen.  ich gebe ja zu es gibt dinge da ist es gerechtfertigt, aber dennoch habe ich langsam das gefühl das es zu ner art volkssport/hexenjagd wird. man muss sich schon fast fremdschämen das man pcspieler ist! im grunde ist es doch sehr einfach. wenn es euch nicht passt so wie es ist, dann kauft es halt nicht! das tut dem entwickler dann auch sicher mehr weh als euer ewiges geheule und es wäre um einiges ruhiger in den foren.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Ich dachte in ME1 gehts um die Menschen und die Citadel-Rassen, die man vor dem Untergang bewahrt, aber gut, dann warens eben die Protheaner. In Arrival hat man im Übrigen auch nur die Galaxis vor den Reapern gerettet, aber so Kleinigkeiten lassen wir mal unter den Tisch fallen...



Zunächst einmal geht es in ME1 Anfangs um die Frage, warum eine Rasse vor 50.000 Jahren spurlos verschwunden ist, nach und nach klärt sich die Frage und man wird zu den Reapern geführt. 
Und in the Arrival hat man nicht die Galaxie gerettet sondern ihr Ende nur verzögert (oder ihre Rettung, um beim Bioware-Writing zu bleiben). Außerdem war TA absolut schlecht und unglaubwürdig inszeniert. 




> Also die CE kriegt man aktuell noch bei Amazon.de - für alle Plattformen. In den USA zumindest noch als Digital Download. Von "nirgens mehr kriegen" kann absolut keine Rede sein. Wenigstens das hättest Du mal checken können vorher. Dass es Zusatzcontent für die CE gibt war wie gesagt seit Monaten bekannt.


Mit "CE nichtmehr vorhanden" bezog ich mich auf die Aussage des Bioware-Menschen. Und dass der Release eines DLCs bekannt war, habe ich gesagt. Trotzdem ist der Inhalt des DLCs unverschämt. Wäre es, wie bereits gesagt, so eine Sache wie Kasumi oder Zaeed, keiner hätte gemeckert.



> Damit disqualifizierst Du Dich und Deine Beiträge nur noch mehr, ich habe versucht sachlich zu argumentieren, Dir ist das anscheinend nicht möglich.


Wer Leute aufruft, sich bei Bioware zu entschuldigen, weil man sich wegen ihres Verhaltens echauffiert, der hat den Titel Biodrone halt verdient.



> Von Shadow Broker finden sich auch Dialoge im Original ME2 - ist es deswegen zeitgleich entstanden? Weißt Du, wie die Entwicklung bei Bioware war? Nein, also bitte hör auf irgendwelche Vermutungen und Verschwörungstheorien aufzustellen. Dass es ein eigenes Team war heißt doch nicht, dass es ein neues war, er schreibt doch selbst, dass die Content Creators der Hauptstory ab Januar praktisch "frei" waren und dann aus denen (Gott bewahre, es haben vlt. tatsächlich welche die Frechheit besessen Urlaub zu machen und waren da nicht mehr dabei!) ein Team zusammengestellt wurde, um den DLC zu finalisieren. Zumal es von einem simplen Soundfile und der Ankündigung zu einem fertigen DLC bzw. Produkt ein himmelweiter Unterschied ist.



Dass die Soundfiles schon bei ME2 mit dabei waren, ein Jahr bevor das DLC rauskam (oder war es nur ein halbes?), wusste ich in der Tat nicht. Aber die Story war auch nicht ganz so wichtig wie die der Protheaner. Da kam ich mir auch nicht verarscht vor und habs mir sogar gekauft (Ende / Mitte 2011). Genau wie Arrival ... leider.

Mal davon abgesehen bin ich der Meinung, dass die Entwickler nach dem Release eines Spiels (vorausgesetzt es ist halbwegs bugfrei) eine längere Pause machen sollten. Durchgehend qualitative Produktivität rauszuhauen ist nicht mögllich, das sieht man bei Bioware sehr gut, wenn jedes Jahr ein neues Dragon Age und Mass Effect erscheinen muss. Da sollte man sich lieber zwei bis drei Jahre zeit lassen, dann kann man sich auch richtig mit dem neuen Teil auseinandersetzen. Aber ist nur meine Meinung. Außerdem macht Bioware das ja nicht freiwillig, wird eher eine Anordnung von EA sein.


----------



## iago1 (23. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Shadow-Broker Soundfiles im Original ME2: Klick. Sind halt Fetzen dessen was später als DLC herauskam. Insofern: von Soundfiles auf einen vollständig im Spiel bereits vorhandenen DLC zu schließen, da sollte man vielleicht vorsichtig sein. 

Beim Rest einigen wir uns besser darauf, dass wir uns nicht einig sind, ich glaube Bioware eben, Du nicht. Die Protheans waren auch in ME1 ja nicht die Hauptstory, sondern wie Du selbst sagtest der Auslöser, der zur tatsächlichen Gefahr, den Reapern führt und dass man deren Invasion verhindert und in ME3 geht es genauso wenig um die Protheaner sondern darum die Reaper zu besiegen. Sie sind also keineswegs Teil der Hauptstory, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, und wenn sie so losgelöst in einem DLC behandelt werden können, scheint das ja zu stimmen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Shadow-Broker Soundfiles im Original ME2: Klick. Sind halt Fetzen dessen was später als DLC herauskam. Insofern: von Soundfiles auf einen vollständig im Spiel bereits vorhandenen DLC zu schließen, da sollte man vielleicht vorsichtig sein.


Ja das können manchmal Soundfiles sein, die man einfach nicht verwendet hat im Spiel. Ich glaube bei Half Life 1 gab es sowas mal.



> Beim Rest einigen wir uns besser darauf, dass wir uns nicht einig sind, ich glaube Bioware eben, Du nicht. (...)



Okay, damit bin ich einverstanden. Wir würden uns früher oder später eh nur noch im Kreis drehen


----------



## hifumi (24. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> und wenn sie so losgelöst in einem DLC behandelt werden können, scheint das ja zu stimmen.


 
Man kann theoretisch alles losgelöst in einem optionalen Spielabschnitt behandeln. Die Frage ist doch viel eher, ob es sich danach auch noch rund und schlüssig anfühlt, oder ob man dem Spiel anmerkt, dass überall was "angetackert" wurde was nicht mit den restlichen Elementen verwoben ist.

Wenn das nun ein Nebencharacter wie Zaeed ist, dann fällt es im Hauptspiel* nicht besonders auf. Um aber einen Protheaner so einzubauen - oder eher "dranzukleben" - dass er für den restlichen Spielverlauf keinerlei Rolle spielt, bedarf es mal wieder einiger seltsamer Wendungen. Gerade wenn man die drei Spiele als Einheit sieht, und mal zurückdenkt wie zentral die Protheaner gerade im ersten Teil waren, kann ein lebendes Exemplar der Rasse am Ende eigentlich garnicht mal "nur so nebenbei" da sein. Allein vom dramaturgischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet wäre das doch total antiklimaktisch. Lore-technisch wird man sich mit Sicherheit _irgendwas_ einfallen lassen... aber wenn man sich als Spieler dann die Frage stellt, wieso der sagenumwobene Protheaner im Endeffekt doch wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen wirkt, lautet die Antwort halt einfach: Weil er seperat verkauft wurde! Witzig...
Da rühmt man sich bei Bioware damit, so tolle Geschichten erzählen zu können, aber hier zeigt sich doch ganz eindeutig, dass Marketingfragen, DLC, CE und so weiter, VOR dem Erzählen einer in sich geschlossenen Geschichte stehn. Schliesslich wird die Geschichte ja gezwungenermaßen so zerhackt, dass sie schön auf diese vorgegebene Modularität passt, wie sie durch Story DLCs entsteht.
Ist doch kein Wunder, dass sich die Spieler da ganz besonders verarscht fühlen. Da kann man dann auch nicht mehr mit "Die Firma will doch auch Geld machen" argumentieren. Keiner verlangt von EA/Bioware, dass sie sich wie die Gaming-Wohlfahrt aufführen, aber hier kippt das Verhältnis von "ein gutes Spiel machen" und "Geld machen" gerade ein wenig zu sehr in Richtung von Letzterem, und vor allem auf Kosten einer geschlossenen Handlung und damit auch des Spielerlebnisses.



(*Nebenbei: Den Begriff "Hauptspiel" für ME2 zu verwenden ist schon grenzwertig. So modular wie das ganze Ding aufgebaut ist könnte man meinen, sie hätten auch hier zuerst vor gehabt 3/4 aller Crewmitglieder als rein optionalen DLC herauszubringen, damit sich jeder seinen eigenen Plan zusammenstellen kann. Mit beiliegender Broschüre, wie bei einem Handyvertrag - Crewmitglieder im Set günstiger!)


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Es ist echt unglaublich, welcher Hass hier von Leuten gegen diejenigen, die "ihre" Spiele erschaffen, entgegen gebracht wird. Und das ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben, wie so ein Spielentwicklungsprozess abläuft. Es war seit Monaten bekannt, dass die CE eine Zusatz-Mission und -Charakter enthalten wird, Bioware hätte es auch einfach bei dieser Exklusivität belassen können. Aber stattdessen wird es auch Käufern der normalen Edition zugänglich gemacht, so dass diese darauf nicht verzichten müssen und das ist nun "Abzocke"?
> 
> Hier ist die offizielle Ankündigung aus dem Bioware Forum, die man sich vielleicht einmal durchlesen sollte, bevor man drauflospoltert.
> 
> ...



Hast deinen Text aber gut auswendig gelernt, was? Und gerade erst angemeldet? EA Mitarbeiter? Bei soviel Weisheit war ich natürlich gleich in der Kirche, habe für jeden einzelnen Bioware Mitarbeiter gebetet und für Herrn Riccitello gleich eine Kerze angezündet.
Ich bin euch ja so unendlich dankbar, dass ihr für den billigen Preis von 50 Euro extra Inhalte aus den Spielen lasst, dass ihr uns eine solch tolle Software wie Origin aufbrummen wollt. Hmmmm, das ist so göttlich.

Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn man sieht was EA und Bioware für eine scheiße abziehen. Da müsste eigentlich jeder Spieler seine gesamte Spielesammlung mitnehmen und jedem Mitarbeiter jedes Spiel einzeln um die Ohren hauen. 
Und warum sollte ein Spieler dankbar sein? Dankbar dafür, dass er 50 Euro für ein Spiel bezahlt, eine dicke DRM Software aufgebrummt bekommt und das Spiel dann nicht mal vollständig ist? Das grenzt schon an Betrug.
Bioware und EA sollten überhaupt froh sein, dass es da (leider noch) Spieler gibt, die diesen Schwachsinn mitmachen und noch Geld in den Rachen werfen. Und dann beim nächsten Mal wieder rumheulen, wenn die Spieler sich die Spiele lieber saugen. Tja, ihr treibts doch mit eurer ganzen Politik dorthin. Macht wieder nicht nur anständige Spiele, sondern veröffentlicht komplett vollständige Spiele, verzichtet auf Spionagetools und DRM und wenn ihr euer Spiel erweitern wollt, dann macht nach ein paar Monaten richtige Addons, die auch ihr Geld wert sind. Das hier ist einfach nur übelste Abzocke und gehört an den Pranger gestellt. Ja, aber so richtig. Und die Branche bzw. manche Entwickler brauchen sich über diesen Hass gar nicht wundern. Wer seine Kundschaft so behandelt, der muss mit Gegenwind rechnen. Eine Kunde möchte geschätzt werden und nicht wie eine Kuh auf der Weide behandelt werden, die keine Rechte hat und bis auf den letzten Tropfen ausgesaugt wird. Der Kunde sollte nicht dankbar sein. Nein, die Spielefirmen, das wir ihre Spiele kaufen, sonst würden die alle schnell ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren und könnten den Dreck von der Straße fressen. Genau das sollten wir sie viel öfter spüren lassen, damit sie uns endlich mal wieder "menschlich" behandeln und nicht wie ein Stück Dreck. Irgendwann ist das Fass auch mal übergelaufen.


----------



## iago1 (24. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Man kann theoretisch alles losgelöst in einem optionalen Spielabschnitt behandeln. Die Frage ist doch viel eher, ob es sich danach auch noch rund und schlüssig anfühlt, oder ob man dem Spiel anmerkt, dass überall was "angetackert" wurde was nicht mit den restlichen Elementen verwoben ist.



Genau - und, weiß Du ob der zusätzliche Content beim Fehlen das Spiel unschlüssig macht? Nein, weil das Spiel *noch gar nicht erschienen ist*. Immer wieder toll, wie ohne überhaupt etwas zu kennen schon drüber hergezogen wird.



> Wenn das nun ein Nebencharacter wie Zaeed ist, dann fällt es im Hauptspiel* nicht besonders auf. Um aber einen Protheaner so einzubauen - oder eher "dranzukleben" - dass er für den restlichen Spielverlauf keinerlei Rolle spielt, bedarf es mal wieder einiger seltsamer Wendungen. Gerade wenn man die drei Spiele als Einheit sieht, und mal zurückdenkt wie zentral die Protheaner gerade im ersten Teil waren, kann ein lebendes Exemplar der Rasse am Ende eigentlich garnicht mal "nur so nebenbei" da sein. Allein vom dramaturgischen Standpunkt aus betrachtet wäre das doch total antiklimaktisch. Lore-technisch wird man sich mit Sicherheit _irgendwas_ einfallen lassen... aber wenn man sich als Spieler dann die Frage stellt, wieso der sagenumwobene Protheaner im Endeffekt doch wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen wirkt, lautet die Antwort halt einfach: Weil er seperat verkauft wurde! Witzig...



Aber genau das sagt Bioware doch, dass der Protheaner für diejenigen Fans ist die von anfang an dabei sind. Und gerade die sollten die CE ja wohl als Pflichtkauf ansehen, für sie war das sozusagen ein - wenn auch recht großes Goodie - das die Geschichte abrundet. Aber wenn man ME3 losgelöst spielt, geht es nunmal nicht mehr um die Protheaner, das ist Fakt.



> (*Nebenbei: Den Begriff "Hauptspiel" für ME2 zu verwenden ist schon grenzwertig. So modular wie das ganze Ding aufgebaut ist könnte man meinen, sie hätten auch hier zuerst vor gehabt 3/4 aller Crewmitglieder als rein optionalen DLC herauszubringen, damit sich jeder seinen eigenen Plan zusammenstellen kann. Mit beiliegender Broschüre, wie bei einem Handyvertrag - Crewmitglieder im Set günstiger!)



Dann hast Du ME2 nicht verstanden. Denn genau darum ging es, sich sein Team zusammenzustellen, es zu formen, um gegen die Collectors zu kämpfen. Genau das macht ME2 meines Erachtens auch so emotional, dass man jeden so "persönlich" kennen lernt und dementsprechend die Suicide Mission nur umso dramatischer macht.


----------



## iago1 (24. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hast deinen Text aber gut auswendig gelernt, was? Und gerade erst angemeldet? EA Mitarbeiter? Bei soviel Weisheit war ich natürlich gleich in der Kirche, habe für jeden einzelnen Bioware Mitarbeiter gebetet und für Herrn Riccitello gleich eine Kerze angezündet.
> Ich bin euch ja so unendlich dankbar, dass ihr für den billigen Preis von 50 Euro extra Inhalte aus den Spielen lasst, dass ihr uns eine solch tolle Software wie Origin aufbrummen wollt. Hmmmm, das ist so göttlich.



Heut schon Deine Pillen genommen? Bei soviel Wahnvorstellungen muss das n echt starker Cocktail sein... Ich wär ehrlich gesagt froh, für Bioware oder EA zu arbeiten, tu ich aber nicht. Wo habe ich was zu Origin gesagt? Dass die Inhalte nicht extra aus dem Spiel gelassen wurden, habe ich auch zitiert, aber Du stellst natürlich Deine eigene Theorie auf, und das ist dann die Wahrheit. Größenwahn scheint Dir ja sehr zu gefallen...



> Eine Kunde möchte geschätzt werden und nicht wie eine Kuh auf der Weide behandelt werden, die keine Rechte hat und bis auf den letzten Tropfen ausgesaugt wird. Der Kunde sollte nicht dankbar sein. Nein, die Spielefirmen, das wir ihre Spiele kaufen, sonst würden die alle schnell ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren und könnten den Dreck von der Straße fressen. Genau das sollten wir sie viel öfter spüren lassen, damit sie uns endlich mal wieder "menschlich" behandeln und nicht wie ein Stück Dreck. Irgendwann ist das Fass auch mal übergelaufen.



Das ist Deine Meinung, ich fühle mich von Bioware sehr geschätzt. Warum? Weil sie eine riesige Community haben, die auch aktiv unterstützt wird, weil sie Spiele bringen, die einen emotional bewegen und Geschichten weiterspinnen, auch in Form von DLCs (Shadow Broker z.B.). Da zahle ich gerne mehr für eine CE, die für den Preis echt eine Menge bietet, selbst ohne den zusätzlichen Content. Wenn Du auch nur ein paar Bioware-Leuten auf Twitter folgen würdest, wüßtest du, wieviel Herzblut die in dieses Spiel gesteckt haben, und dann so einen Hass denen entgegenzubringen, wegen *eines Spiels* ist echt unfassbar. Zu was das führt hat man ja erst vor kurzem gesehen. Ist sowas OK? Machst Du Deinen Autohändler auch an, weil er die Frechheit besitzt, Dir bei Deinem Auto die Klimaanlange separat verkaufen zu wollen? Und den DRM "Dreck" haben wir so Leuten zu verdanken, die meinen für ihre Spiele nichts zahlen zu müssen, sieht man ja jetzt wieder wieviele dazu aufrufen, sich doch ME3 zu cracken. Tolle Art des Protestes. Dann soll man das Spiel halt nicht kaufen, fertig. Und Origin ist mehr als DRM, der Erfolg von Steam - über das sich jetzt komischerweise auch keiner mehr aufregt - beweist das. EA will da eben zukünftig mitspielen und wenn man sieht in welche Richtung es z.B. bei Musik geht, wo die große Mehrheit nur mehr digital vertrieben wird kann das für sie überlebenswichtig sein.


----------



## hifumi (24. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Genau - und, weiß Du ob der zusätzliche Content beim Fehlen das Spiel unschlüssig macht? Nein, weil das Spiel *noch gar nicht erschienen ist*. Immer wieder toll, wie ohne überhaupt etwas zu kennen schon drüber hergezogen wird.



Nein, ich meine ja auch nicht, dass der Content das Spiel unschlüssig macht wenn er _nicht _da ist. Wenn kein Protheaner mehr lebt, dann lebt eben keiner mehr, kein Problem.
Was ich meine ist, dass wenn man den DLC _hat_, dessen Storyline nicht mit dem Rest des Spiels verwoben sein kann, da es ja auch für Spieler ohne DLC schlüssig sein muss. Würde der Protheaner in der Hauptstory irgendeine Rolle spielen, was sollten dann Leute ohne den DLC machen? Dadurch wird sich der DLC dann so drangepappt anfühlen, wie vieles aus ME2. Und in Anbetracht der großen Rolle die die Protheaner in den ersten Teilen gespielt haben, find ich's halt nicht so passend, wenn dann im dritten Teil mal nebenbei ein Protheaner mit von der Partie ist, der aber _nichts zur Hauptstory beiträgt_. Und, dass er nichts beiträgt kann ich natürlich schon wissen ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben, denn so sieht's nunmal aus wenn man optionalen Story DLC hat.



iago1 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du ME2 nicht verstanden. Denn genau darum ging es, sich sein Team zusammenzustellen, es zu formen, um gegen die Collectors zu kämpfen. Genau das macht ME2 meines Erachtens auch so emotional, dass man jeden so "persönlich" kennen lernt und dementsprechend die Suicide Mission nur umso dramatischer macht.


 
Das hab ich schon verstanden. Trotzdem könnte man ja die meisten Crewmember einfach weglassen und die Story würde trotzdem funktionieren, oder?
Miranda ist zum Beispiel wichtig für die Story, aber Leute wie Jack oder Grunt? Tatsächlich kann man Grunt ja auch einfach in seinem Container lassen. Die Geschichten dieser Figuren stehen einfach in keinem Verhältnis zur Hauptstory, beeinflussen sie nicht und werden nicht durch sie beeinflusst, genau wie sich die Gechichten der Crewmitglieder untereinander nicht beeinflusst, die optionale Romanze weder die Hauptstory noch eine der Nebenmissionen beeinflusst oder von ihr beeinflusst wird... nichts, garnichts. Es bestehen einfach keine direkten Zusammenhänge zwischen den ganzen "Modulen".


----------



## iago1 (24. Februar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine ja auch nicht, dass der Content das Spiel unschlüssig macht wenn er _nicht _da ist. Wenn kein Protheaner mehr lebt, dann lebt eben keiner mehr, kein Problem.
> Was ich meine ist, dass wenn man den DLC _hat_, dessen Storyline nicht mit dem Rest des Spiels verwoben sein kann, da es ja auch für Spieler ohne DLC schlüssig sein muss. Würde der Protheaner in der Hauptstory irgendeine Rolle spielen, was sollten dann Leute ohne den DLC machen? Dadurch wird sich der DLC dann so drangepappt anfühlen, wie vieles aus ME2. Und in Anbetracht der großen Rolle die die Protheaner in den ersten Teilen gespielt haben, find ich's halt nicht so passend, wenn dann im dritten Teil mal nebenbei ein Protheaner mit von der Partie ist, der aber _nichts zur Hauptstory beiträgt_. Und, dass er nichts beiträgt kann ich natürlich schon wissen ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben, denn so sieht's nunmal aus wenn man optionalen Story DLC hat.



Wie soll auch ein einzelner Protheaner groß zur Hauptstory - die nochmal: nichts mit den Protheanern zu tun hat - beitragen? Er wird sicherlich ein paar Hintergrundinfos liefern über seine Herkunft und vlt auch mehr zu dem was vor 50.000 Jahren passiert ist, aber das ist im Grunde ein erzählter und verbildert/vertonter Codex-Eintrag, wenn man da so scharf drauf ist, kann man sich das auch später auf youtube anschauen wenn man den DLC nicht kaufen möchte. Ich fand ME2 in sich schlüssig, es geht eben darum sein Team zusammenzustellen, die können sich ja nicht vorher alle schon kennen und eine große Familie mit dichter zusammenhängender Story haben. Ebenso: War Shadow Broker "angepappt"? Ja. Fand ich es deshalb nicht eine verdammt gute Geschichte die ich nicht missen wollen würde? Nein! 




> Das hab ich schon verstanden. Trotzdem könnte man ja die meisten Crewmember einfach weglassen und die Story würde trotzdem funktionieren, oder?
> Miranda ist zum Beispiel wichtig für die Story, aber Leute wie Jack oder Grunt? Tatsächlich kann man Grunt ja auch einfach in seinem Container lassen.


 
Das war in ME1 doch aber auch schon so, war Wrex für die Story nötig? Oder Garrus? Tali? Man hätte ME1 auch ganz alleine von Shepard bestreiten lassen können. Nur hätte man dann Wrex' herrliche Kommentare nicht mitbekommen oder Garrus' und Talis Aufzugsgespräche. Kurz, es wäre ein leeres Spiel geworden ohne Seele. Bei ME2 daselbe. Und gerade die Entscheidungsfreiheit die Mass Effect so von anderen Spielen absetzt machst Du dem Spiel nun zum Vorwurf - nehm ich Grunt mit oder nicht, lasse ich Wrex in ME1 sterben oder nicht, und was mit Kaiden vs Ashley? Am Ende von ME2 können alle sterben, macht das dann ihre Auftritte in ME3 weniger wert?


----------



## DaDimi (24. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Wie soll auch ein einzelner Protheaner groß zur Hauptstory - die nochmal: nichts mit den Protheanern zu tun hat - beitragen?


 
Sorry, aber da muss ich dir jetzt einfach mal widersprechen, bevor das noch weitergeht.
Die Hauptstory von Teil 2 ging von Beginn bis irgendwo ~Mitte nicht um die Reaper, sondern um die KOLLEKTOREN.
Und man fand halt rein zufällig heraus, dass diese irgendwie aus den Protheanern hervorgingen.

Somit dreht sich ein großer Teil der Hauptstory von Teil 2 um die "Nachfolger" der Protheans, von denen man spärlich weiß wie sie denn genau zu Kollektoren geworden sind und was vorher mit ihnen war. (Reaper, schon klar, aber da bleiben dennoch große Lücken)
Wenn du jetzt meinst, dass dies nicht zur Hauptstory gehört, sondern alles nur die Reaper sind, dann ist das das gleiche als würde ich behaupten in Darksiders gehe es nicht um die Dämonen (z.B. Tiamat usw.), sondern nur um den Kampf von War gegen die Engel.
Nur weil es eine Wendung in der Story gibt, heißt das nicht, dass alles was davor geschehen ist irrelevant wird.


----------



## Angeldust (24. Februar 2012)

Am Ende läufts so:

Es gibt mehr als einen Protheaner... und sie helfen Sheppard... und man erfährt was von der Story... innerhalb der "Hauptstory"

Und wenn man den DLC hat kommt noch Bob der Protheaner dazu, der hilft Sheppard sogar eigenständig bei seinen kleinen Missionen um die Welt zu retten... wohingegen der Rest der Protheaner "nur" im Krieg hilft...

Ja...und dann...haben die ganzen Flamer und Hater sich an ihrem "Hauptstory"-Gedanken verschluckt und suchen sich nen neuen Punkt um zu heulen und bashen... weil man das eben tut... besonders in Deutschland... ein Deutscher der nicht jammert und motzt ist einfach kein echt Deutscher...

Es kennt keiner die Story und alle spielen sich auf, als ob Bob die Story kaputt macht... das ist so lächerlich hirnverbrannt... man regt sich auch NACH einem schlechten Film auf und nicht DAVOR... weil man ihn sonst nicht anschauen würde... achja... dann kauft ME3 einfach nicht... wäre nur logisch...


----------



## iago1 (24. Februar 2012)

DaDimi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich dir jetzt einfach mal widersprechen, bevor das noch weitergeht.
> Die Hauptstory von Teil 2 ging von Beginn bis irgendwo ~Mitte nicht um die Reaper, sondern um die KOLLEKTOREN.
> Und man fand halt rein zufällig heraus, dass diese irgendwie aus den Protheanern hervorgingen.


Ich spreche an der Stelle von Teil 3  Und dessen Hauptstory geht nunmal nicht um die Protheaner oder Kollektoren. Sry, dachte das ging es dem Kontext hervor, erst danach gehts um Teil 2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

iago1 schrieb:


> Heut schon Deine Pillen genommen? Bei soviel Wahnvorstellungen muss das n echt starker Cocktail sein... Ich wär ehrlich gesagt froh, für Bioware oder EA zu arbeiten, tu ich aber nicht. Wo habe ich was zu Origin gesagt? Dass die Inhalte nicht extra aus dem Spiel gelassen wurden, habe ich auch zitiert, aber Du stellst natürlich Deine eigene Theorie auf, und das ist dann die Wahrheit. Größenwahn scheint Dir ja sehr zu gefallen...



Am Schlimmsten wird es immer, wenn die eigene Paranoia von der Realität übertroffen wird, und das ist in der Spielebranche schon lange passiert  Und was bringen denn Zitate von offizieller Seite? Glaubst du jemand aus der Firmensicht würde sowas öffentlich zugeben? Natürlich wird man immer schreiben, dass es nicht so ist.
Die Vergangenheit zeigt aber einige Beweise, dass da Firmen ihre Spieler schon ordentlich betrügen. So wurden schon Inhalte auf DVDs entdeckt, die später nur freigeschaltet wurden. Siehe Bioshock 2: Bioshock 2 - DLC war wohl schon auf der DVD (Update) - News bei GameStar.de
Bei manch anderen Spielen (wie z.B. Alice) konnte man durch diverse "Tricks" sogar schon DLCs freischalten: Alice: Madness Returns - Tutorial: DLC Kleider und Waffen auf dem PC freischalten - YouTube

Auch bei Dead Space 2 sagte man, dass der DLC nicht für PC machbar sei oder nicht ginge: Dead Space 2: Versteckter DLC? : PC : NEWS - auf GBase.ch (PC- und Videospiele Online-Magazin)

Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele, bei denen man sieht, wie die Spieler in dieser Branche an der Nase herumgeführt werden. Ich spiele jetzt seit einem Vierteljahrhundert, hab so viel mit Spielen zu tun, da braucht mir niemand mehr was vormachen. Ich weiß, wie diese Branche tickt  Und was offiziell gesagt wird und man wirklich denkt, sind zwei Paar Schuhe. Man kann sagen: "Ihr seid eine tolle Community:", aber hintenrum dann einfach auslachen. Bei Jowood z.B. hat man dies gemacht: Jowood: Insider packen aus - News | GamersGlobal

"Es ist gut und schön, die Community einzubinden, aber es kann keinen   dauerhaften Erfolg geben, wenn man versucht, diese Leute zu veräppeln,   was JoWooD sowohl bei *Gothic* als auch bei *Söldner* gemacht hat. Insgeheim  wurde sich dann über diese Narren der Community lustig gemacht. "

Und mich würde es wundern, wenn es bei vielen anderen Spielefirmen nicht auch so ist und sie uns intern auslachen und als Doofies ansehen, weil wir alles schlucken.




> Das ist Deine Meinung, ich fühle mich von Bioware sehr geschätzt. Warum? Weil sie eine riesige Community haben, die auch aktiv unterstützt wird, weil sie Spiele bringen, die einen emotional bewegen und Geschichten weiterspinnen, auch in Form von DLCs (Shadow Broker z.B.). Da zahle ich gerne mehr für eine CE, die für den Preis echt eine Menge bietet, selbst ohne den zusätzlichen Content. Wenn Du auch nur ein paar Bioware-Leuten auf Twitter folgen würdest, wüßtest du, wieviel Herzblut die in dieses Spiel gesteckt haben, und dann so einen Hass denen entgegenzubringen, wegen *eines Spiels* ist echt unfassbar. Zu was das führt hat man ja erst vor kurzem gesehen. Ist sowas OK? Machst Du Deinen Autohändler auch an, weil er die Frechheit besitzt, Dir bei Deinem Auto die Klimaanlange separat verkaufen zu wollen? Und den DRM "Dreck" haben wir so Leuten zu verdanken, die meinen für ihre Spiele nichts zahlen zu müssen, sieht man ja jetzt wieder wieviele dazu aufrufen, sich doch ME3 zu cracken. Tolle Art des Protestes. Dann soll man das Spiel halt nicht kaufen, fertig. Und Origin ist mehr als DRM, der Erfolg von Steam - über das sich jetzt komischerweise auch keiner mehr aufregt - beweist das. EA will da eben zukünftig mitspielen und wenn man sieht in welche Richtung es z.B. bei Musik geht, wo die große Mehrheit nur mehr digital vertrieben wird kann das für sie überlebenswichtig sein.


DLCs sind einfach nur eine versteckte Preiserhöhung. Man hatte nicht den Mut einfach 60 Euro oder so für Spiele zu verlangen, also macht man es so. Man macht die Spiele kürzer, lässt etwas raus, um es dann für je 10 Euro zu verkaufen. Der Spieler denkt, er würde supertoll unterstützt werden, dabei bezahlt er für das Gleiche wie vorher viel mehr. Sowas ist einfach eine geschickte Vertuschung des Ganzen.
Wenn du dann ein Spiel für 50 Euro kaufst, es je 4-5 DLCs zu 10 Euro gibt, hast du dann am Ende anstatt einmal 50 Euro, 100 Euro bezahlt. Also quasi das doppelte als vorher.
Im Grunde sind Spiele dadurch erheblich teurer geworden. Das Einzige wie man dem entgehen kann. Entweder ganz boykottieren oder später eine komplette Edition kaufen. Da hat man nicht nur das Spiel komplett beisammen, sondern spart auch eine menge Geld. Gerade letzteres bevorzuge ich aktuell sehr. Ich kauf mir immer weniger Spiele am ersten Tag, sondern warte lieber auf ein Komplettpaket, was ich allen nur empfehlen kann 
Und DRM hat mit den Raubkopien gar nichts zu tun: Es geht einfach nur darum, den Gebrauchtmarkt komplett zu killen. Denn wenn es nur darum ging, dass man Spiele online verkaufen möchte, dann könnte man dies auch in anderer Form tun. Über eine Webseite, auf der man die Spiele einfach runterlädt oder ähnliches. Oder die Spiele wären dann einfach ohne eine Plattform spielbar. Downloadvertrieb wäre auch komplett ohne DRM-Zwang möglich. Einen Musiktitel kann man z.B. auch einfach über Amazon kaufen und dann ohne irgendeine Plattform abspielen, da muss man sich auch nirgendwo einloggen


----------



## iago1 (25. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Am Schlimmsten wird es immer, wenn die eigene Paranoia von der Realität übertroffen wird, und das ist in der Spielebranche schon lange passiert  Und was bringen denn Zitate von offizieller Seite? Glaubst du jemand aus der Firmensicht würde sowas öffentlich zugeben? Natürlich wird man immer schreiben, dass es nicht so ist.



Das ist natürlich das Totschlagargument. Scheinst ein ziemlich schlechtes Menschenbild zu haben, wenn Du jedem der für eine bestimmte Firma arbeitest unterstellst, immer zu lügen. Ich verfolge viele der Mass Effect Macher seit einer Weile auf Twitter und das sind ganz normale Menschen, denen ich glaube wenn sie sagen, dass der DLC nach Abschluss des Hauptspiels finalisiert wurde. Womit wir wieder soweit wären - Du glaubst Bioware nicht, ich tu es. 



> Die Vergangenheit zeigt aber einige Beweise, dass da Firmen ihre Spieler schon ordentlich betrügen.



Was in keinem Punkt beweist, dass Bioware lügt. 



> DLCs sind einfach nur eine versteckte Preiserhöhung. Man hatte nicht den Mut einfach 60 Euro oder so für Spiele zu verlangen, also macht man es so. Man macht die Spiele kürzer, lässt etwas raus, um es dann für je 10 Euro zu verkaufen.



Woher willst Du wissen, wie lange ME3 sein wird? Wie lange muss ein Spiel sein, dass es für Dich einen DLC "verdient" hat? Nach allem was man liest wird ME3 in seinem Standardumfang mindestens so lange wie ME1 und 2 sein. Früher gab es auch "Expansion Packs", mein erstes war für Battle Isle Teil 1 - war das auch Abzocke? DLC ist nunmal in der heutigen Zeit viel schneller vertrieben weil das ganze Physikalische wegfällt wie Handbücher, Verpackung, Vertrieb etc. Und früher haben PC Spiele vom Start weg auch mindestens 90DM gekostet, oft sogar teurer. Heute hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten zum Preisvergleich, kann legale Keys runterladen, so gibt es ME3 auch schon für weit unter 40 Euro 



> Wenn du dann ein Spiel für 50 Euro kaufst, es je 4-5 DLCs zu 10 Euro gibt, hast du dann am Ende anstatt einmal 50 Euro, 100 Euro bezahlt. Also quasi das doppelte als vorher



Wie gesagt, früher gabs Expansion Packs, da hat man dann für 1 Spiel 100DM gezahlt und nochmal 2mal 25DM für die beiden Expansions.


----------

